# WiFi contre USB ethernet



## alargeau (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis abonné Numéricable et le WiFi de la box est vraiment très mauvais. À 3-4 mètres à peine (grand maximum), je perds du débit de manière considérable. Mais le plus embêtant dans l'affaire n'est pas réellement le débit, mais les déconnexions intempestives qui me forcent à désactiver puis activer le WiFi de mon MacBook Air.
Étant donné que j'ai un câble ethernet qui traîne, j'aimerais savoir si la vitesse de l'adaptateur > ethernet ne réduira pas le débit encore plus par rapport au WiFi actuel (je ne souhaite pas utiliser le port Thunderbolt, qui me sert pour l'écran externe). En d'autres termes, qui est le plus "rapide" entre l'adaptateur USB et la connexion WiFi.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 concernant le débit, tu trouveras des indices ici : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC704ZM/A/adaptateur-usb-ethernet-apple

La connexion wifi mériterait quelques tests : il n'y a aucune raison que le débit chute à 3-4 m de la box, SAUF si la connexion est soumise à des interférences.

Quand on constate ce type de problème, la première chose à faire est de changer le canal de la box.

Choisir des canaux au hasard et tester.
Si on veut affiner les choses, on peut utiliser des outils simples qui permettent de voir toutes les réseaux alentour, et choisir le meilleur canal.


----------



## alargeau (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
Merci pour le message. J'ai bien lu la page de la boutique d'Apple, mais aucune indication ne me concerne, et la critique de la personne fait référence à un transfert de données entre ordinateurs. Moi, je ne parle que d'internet.
Concernant la box, j'ai changé à plusieurs reprises le canal, sans succès. Après plusieurs tests, je pense pouvoir dire que c'est la portée de la box qui est en cause. En effet, l'autre box (en ADSL) qui est repartie chez notre ancien opérateur était au même endroit et je ne subissais pas de perte de débit à ce point. Disons que là, juste à côté de la box, je suis en moyenne à 45 méga, et à 3-4m, je tombe à environ 6 méga avec de multiples déconnexions. Voilà pourquoi je posais la question sur l'adaptateur USB.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2013)

Si ça n'est pas un problème de canal, et si tu divises le débit de la box par 7 en t'éloignant de 3-4m, la box a un problème...

Je m'occupe de divers réseaux, je n'ai jamais vu une telle contre-performance.


----------



## alargeau (25 Janvier 2013)

Mais l'opérateur ne veut pas nous changer la box, sous prétexte qu'elle a très bien fonctionné en magasin lors d'un test. Je n'ai donc trouvé que la solution de l'adaptateur USB, mais je ne sais pas si ça sera rapide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2013)

L'ethernet est une bonne solution, selon le cas, il propose un débit de 100 ou 1000 Mb/s, ce qui est nettement plus rapide que le WiFi, et surtout beaucoup plus fiable et sécurisé.


----------



## alargeau (26 Janvier 2013)

En effet Pascal77, sauf que le MacBook Air n'en est pas équipé. Comme déjà dit plus haut, je n'ai pas envie de condamner mon port Thunderbolt, il reste donc la solution de l'adaptateur USB vers ethernet, mais je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir profiter du débit maximal sur ma ligne avec ce dernier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2013)

alargeau a dit:


> En effet Pascal77, sauf que le MacBook Air n'en est pas équipé. Comme déjà dit plus haut, je n'ai pas envie de condamner mon port Thunderbolt, il reste donc la solution de l'adaptateur USB vers ethernet, mais je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir profiter du débit maximal sur ma ligne avec ce dernier.



Avec ce genre d'accessoire, je pense qu'on doit être en 100base T (c'est à dire 100 Mb/s), ce qui est déjà presque le double du WiFi théorique, et sans doute 4 fois mieux que le WiFi pratique (ceci vu qu'en principe, pour le WiFi, le débit réel maximum possible est la moitié du débit annoncé  Par exemple le 802.11g, c'est 54 Mb/s annoncés, mais 27 maxi réels)


----------



## alargeau (26 Janvier 2013)

Si j'ai bien compris le 100base T, c'est du fast ethernet, contrairement au Gigabit ethernet. L'adaptateur USB vers ethernet est apparemment bien un Fast ethernet (donc en 100 MB/s). Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que j'ai vu une vidéo sur YouTube d'un comparatif entre l'adaptateur Thunderbolt vers Gigabit ethernet, l'USB vers fast ethernet, et le WiFi. L'adaptateur USB vers Fast ethernet était donné pour 12,5 MB/s théoriques, il a été pourtant plus rapide que le test en WiFi. Et c'est bien cette mesure que je ne saisis pas. Ma connexion me permet un débit théorique de 100 méga. Ne parle-t-on pas dans les deux cas de MB/s ?


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2013)

Je suis chez Numericable et le Wifi fonctionne très bien. Par contre, il faut trouver en effet le bon canal.

Le changement de canal se fait en allant ici... http://192.168.0.1/

Le lien officiel de chez Numericable pour tester son débit est ici... http://testdebit.numericable.fr

Moi, je n'ai pas trop de souci en ethernet...






...et en Wifi, ça baisse un petit peu, mais pas de beaucoup, le ping passe de 6 à 8.


----------



## alargeau (26 Janvier 2013)

Merci.
Chez moi ce n'est pas le cas, le WiFi a une portée absolument mauvaise et la différence entre la connexion WiFi et la connexion filaire est tout simplement incroyable. J'ai déjà dit tout ça plus haut, tout comme l'histoire des canaux, tous testés, sans rien de mieux. Ma question initiale était sur la rapidité de l'USB, et non pas sur la qualité de ma box, qui est de mauvaise qualité ; je le sais.


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2013)

Le meilleur débit est sans contestation avec un câble ethernet.

Quel modèle de box chez Numericable tu as ? Ancien ou nouveau modèle. Je présume que c'est l'ancien que j'ai aussi, en fait moi j'en vraiment un vieux modèle, donc un modem comme celui-ci...






...il fait un peu chaufferette, mais fonctionne très bien. Pas de souci dans une autre pièce avec mon Macbook Pro, iPad, etc.

Je ne vais rester chez Numericable, je vais prendre Bouygues qui s'appuie sur le réseau de Numericabe.


----------



## alargeau (26 Janvier 2013)

Moi j'ai celui-ci : 






Je ne pense pas qu'il soit bien vieux car il est compatible WiFi N.


----------

